# Dirt Bike Racing with Jake



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

Little guy is improving by the week.  Raced at Fannin County today.  Here are a few shots from his day (#500).  He ran a total of six motos (in both his age bracket and the 50cc open).  All the Lil' Rippers did fantastic!


Hole shot -


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*First turn*

leading the pack -


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*Half way point*

go Jake!


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*Setting up*

for the big hill.


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*Up the hill*

and over the top.


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*End of the*

last lap.


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*There's the checkered flag!*

Way to go Jake!


----------



## wvdawg (May 22, 2016)

*Had a great day.*

All the little guys ran well!  Jake finished first in his age group and third in the 50 open class.


----------



## Firepuppy89 (May 23, 2016)

Congrats to the little man.  Love seeing kids enjoy the outdoors


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2016)

Awesome! Great pics!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2016)

Way to go Jake. Good pics.


----------



## wvdawg (May 24, 2016)

Thanks all.  He really enjoys it!


----------



## carver (May 27, 2016)

Awesome,that boy has sure grown up


----------



## Nugefan (May 27, 2016)

that boy has his game face on with his trophys ....


----------



## cr00241 (May 27, 2016)

Awesome pics! My son will be here in September and I am already wanting to buy him a 50. Congrats to the little man. How old was he when you started him on one?


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (May 27, 2016)

Nice shots.

Nice to see the little dudes being active instead of sitting on their rear ends playing video games.

Keep up the good work


----------



## wvdawg (May 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  He was almost 5 when his dad started him off on a little shaft drive with training wheels!  Spent a lot of time at a track that had a small beginners' course.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Awesome!  Congratulations, Jake!


----------

